# Royal yacht becomes artificial reef



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Pattaya Daily News - 

_Pattaya City together with the Royal Thai Navy held a ceremony in sinking the Royal Ship “Krood” under the sea, to create the a new under Water World park to celebrate His Majesty the King 60 years accession to the throne. On 17 September at 10.30 a.m on Koh Sak of Pattaya Bay, Chonburi, Admiral Sathiraphandhu Geyanont, Navy Commander in Chief led the sinking ceremony of the Royal Ship “Krood” into the sea. 
Mayor Niran Wattanasartsathorn, Rear Admiral Reungrit Boonsongprasert, Captain Surapongse Ayasanont, Management from Pattaya City, City Councils, Government Officers and departments and other representatives joined together in the ceremony. 

Pattaya City in cooperation with the Royal Thai Navy created this under Water World in recognition to His Majesty the King 60th year accession to the throne. Royal Ship “Krood” is a medium size ship used to dispatch the Navy Troops but at the moment has been dismissed. “Krood” has been sunk into the sea in the Northeastern Part of Pattaya on Koh Sak, at the latitude of 12 degree and 57.1 libra, in North with latitude of 100 degree 48.1 Libra, East (bearing 034, distant 1,000 yard from Koh Sak, with depth approximately 33 meters). 

The purpose of sinking is to create an artificial coral reef area and to add this place to the lists of new tourist attraction around Pattaya City for those visitors and tourist who are interesting in the diving sport to view the beauty of the coral reef and under water animals. 

Admiral Sathiraphandhu Geyanont said that the Navy brought the Royal Navy Ship “Kram” and sunk in under the sea around Koh Pai on 30 January 2006 creating a new tourist place and help to conserve the under water animals. It also helps the under water environmental for the animals to expand their species and to encourage the diving sport in this area. 

Diving is very popular in Thailand for both local Thai and foreign tourists. Many of them are very interested in this sport. The Navy considered that it would be the best advantage to cooperate with Pattaya City and other related department on the ship sinking project. Therefore, they have sunk the dismissed Royal Ship “Krood” in Pattaya Bay. Creating a new under Water World Park. It is hope to increase the number of ocean lives, as well as to promote new places of water attraction, for those who like diving, to build consciousness to people to help conserve the natural resources. 

The Royal Ship “Krood” was sunk into the sea since the Navy has many ships that is no longer in operation and has been dismissed from duties. Pattaya City had requested too, that Navy will sink some of the non-use war ship into the Gulf of Pattaya. 

The Navy has considered and decided that “Krood” as the most suitable with appropriate size. For other ships it’s either too small or too large. Some of ships the Navy have to preserve them as collection for the Museum. Whereas “Krood” is the Landing Ship Medium) with vessel of 513 ton to 912 ton fullest. The whole stretch length is 61.5 meter, 10.15 meters wide, at the water depth of 1.27 meters. Installed with 1 firearm, a 40 millimeters Bofost and machine gun, 20 millimeters. With large Diesel engine of 1,800 horsepower, with 2 propeller shafts, able to go at the speed of 13.5 knots, with radius of 2,580 miles. Staff on board the ship consists of 8 Military Officers, 6 Warrant Officers, 30 Sergeants and 24 navy officers. 

The former name of “Krood” is USS EXNO (LSM 333) constructed by Pullman Works, Chicago, USA who molded the structure on 16 June 1944, the Thai Government bought the Ship for 235,000 US Dollars under the navy helping project. The presentation ceremony was done in Subic Gulf on 8 May 1947 and it was in the positioned in the Royal Thai Navy on 20 November 1947. 

The Royal Ship “Krood” has conducted many imported duties such as transporting of navy troops and support and exchange of Thai forces in the Korean War, patrolling about the sea border coast and training ship for Navy Students. The ship has been serving the country for more than 57 years, the ships has gone into wear and tear condition and is no longer worth to repair to its original state. The Navy therefore dismissed it from duties since 30 July 2004. _

Rushie


----------

